# Gone for 3 days



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I have a whole batch of fry at home and I wont be there for 3 days due to being out of town. Do you think it should be alright If I fed them alot just before i left.


----------



## maniac_richboy (Feb 1, 2004)

It's not a good idea to feed a lot to the fry, as in overfeeding, because that will only pollute the water and kill the fry. You might want to try and see if there's anyone who can look after them.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I went away for 36 hours, and evwerything seemed fine, 3 days is a little longer there.

I think the main concern would be the fry that grow real big,a dn start eating the smaller ones, you know the bastards that get so big they have spots in 2 weeks.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

mashunter18 said:


> I went away for 36 hours, and evwerything seemed fine, 3 days is a little longer there.
> 
> I think the main concern would be the fry that grow real big,a dn start eating the smaller ones, you know the bastards that get so big they have spots in 2 weeks.:laugh:
> 
> ...


yes i know what you mean but hey they are gonna eat each other regardless if I want them to or not so It really doesnt matter If I have some bigger than others Mas. I was just worried that they would starve they laid them on tuesday so they just hatched and were swimming before I left. I have a felling they should be fine though I hope anyways.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

> yes i know what you mean but hey they are gonna eat each other regardless if I want them to or not so It really doesnt matter If I have some bigger than others Mas. I was just worried that they would starve they laid them on tuesday so they just hatched and were swimming before I left. I have a felling they should be fine though I hope anyways.


I hate those guys, the big ones, thats what kills your numbers more then anything, I took one out today of the 2 week old batch, freakin a quarter already, took about 10 of those bastards out, hate those guys.I just throw them into the bigger fry tanks or back into one of the big pygo tanks

good luck man, I was just trying to be funny about those big ones


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Well the whole tank had died but Mom and Dad had another batch while I was gone. Do you guys have one pair that lay eggs every week, Like exactly 7 days. They have been doing it like that for 4 weeks again.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I have had the same female lay eggs 2 days in a row. My pairs always change I have 2 female and 2 male, the males each have their own half the tank, and they always change females.I get atleast 10 spawns a month


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I have 2 males and 3 females for sure but only one has paired off. The other females are jealous and want the same good looking fella the alpha female has. He wont give it up though. He is a dedicated husband and father. He even guards the nest while mom goes shopping for groceries.


----------

